# Recommend a Lathe Milling Attachment?



## Tanshanomi (May 26, 2017)

I have a 2013 South Bend 8K lathe (Grizzly SB1001), and a friend wants me to mill an aftermarket sight mount to fit his target pistol. I'm not sure what type of attachment or milling vice to get. Does anybody have a recommendation for a lathe milling attachment, either a specific one to get, or features to look for? I'd like to get something as versatile as possible for future use. I know "get a real mill" is the correct answer, but I'm short on work space and I frankly don't foresee doing enough machine work to make that worthwhile.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DAT510 (May 26, 2017)

A lot of people make or adapt them.  This one is for a 9" lathe.  Given the SB appears to have a slotted cross-slide I might be easily adapted to fit yours.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/T10721

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2017/main/534?p=534


----------



## Tozguy (May 27, 2017)

Mine is homemade, it is great for small jobs, pic shows job of correcting scope bases.


----------



## savarin (May 27, 2017)

Made mine as well http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/a-vertical-slide-for-a-9x20-lathe.49724/
Its come in very handy so far.


----------



## richl (May 27, 2017)

If you want to go with tozguy idea, this is available on eBay and will get you most of the way there for 50 USD. http://m.ebay.com/itm/TOP-SLIDE-ASS...%3A5d4c652c15c0a9cb82becac1fffcfe26%7Ciid%3A8

[Edit] sorry, I forgot the link


Hth
Rich


----------



## cascao (May 29, 2017)

Made mine too




If you plan few small jobs, it's ok.


----------



## savarin (May 29, 2017)

I must steal the end of the bolts idea for mine. good one.


----------



## epanzella (Jun 19, 2017)

My milling attachment using angle plate and compound. Items to be milled can be clamped to the threaded plate or held in the milling vice.


----------



## cjtoombs (Jun 21, 2017)

I always thought this looked like a nice kit:  http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/MLA-5.html
Of course, you can buy one on ebay for close to the price of the kit.  There were some on Ebay made in India that were specifically designed for the Myford lathes that looked pretty decent.  The Myfords were 7" lathes, but the milling attachment may be suitable for a 9" lathe.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 21, 2017)

I've got a 1.5x8 1/2"Jacobs  spindle chuck if anyone is interested.
It's appropriate for drilling onto a milling attachment.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Randall Marx (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Daryl
I'm interested in that chuck. I've been looking for one that is in good shape and affordable.
Randall


----------



## Skeeter (Jul 9, 2017)

This site has a unit made for using on a lathe. I made one using this idea. I have since 
bought a mill, so sold the milling attachment. This worked for me on several jobs
Just moved up some.  http://www.varmintal.com/alath.htm

Varmint Al's page in the lathe topics.


----------



## cascao (Jul 13, 2017)

More detailed video and setup.


----------

